# Bas Rutten Sig request



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't have that many credits but will rep and do a shout out. Would love an awesome Bas sig that really captures all that is El Guapo. :thumb01:


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Got one, this can be closed. Thanks again Toxic.


----------

